# Problem with Fonts in LibreOffice



## linguae (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello.  I'm running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE, KDE Plasma 5.22.4.21.04.3, and LibreOffice 7.1.4.2.  I'm having a problem getting LibreOffice to recognize the fonts that came with the urwfonts package that I installed.  I followed the instructions in the FreeBSD Handbook; while the fonts show up in Qt applications such as KDE's Font Management page, it does not show up in LibreOffice.  I also tried running `fc-cache -r -v` as root to rebuild the font cache as previous forum posts and other sites suggested, but to no avail, even after logging out and logging back in again.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 11, 2021)

This LibreOffice bug report indicates Type 1 URW fonts are not supported anymore.

Instead of x11-fonts/urwfonts use x11-fonts/urwfonts-ttf.


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 11, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> x11-fonts/urwfonts-ttf.


Seems like they aren't in 14 anymore. Any reasons known?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 11, 2021)

Here they are:


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 11, 2021)

Ah, sorry my mistake, i only checked quarterly. Which doesn't make sense for an unreleased version.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 11, 2021)

Fonts in Freebsd in recent versions have got easier to use, and the handbook has not really caught up. There are many fonts available in the ports, but you can always get them from a good selection at https://fonts.google.com/, and just stick them in your ~/.fonts directory. Don't have to do anything else and they work in libreoffice.


----------



## linguae (Sep 11, 2021)

Thank you all for your assistance; I was able to install the `urwfonts-ttf` and `webfonts` packages, and they now show up in LibreOffice and Chromium!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

linguae said:


> … now show up in LibreOffice and Chromium!



Thanks, you can add the _Solved_ prefix to your thread. Use the menu near the head of the page.


----------

